# Why would ANYONE do a cash pick up w/Uber 👎



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I dont get it. Please explain.

There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.

You could be murdered, robbed
Your trip is no longer being tracked
You could be jumped at drop off
It's illegal
Etc
Why take the chance? Roll the dice &#127922;&#127922;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside.You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


People are greedy. And dumb.

Act more like a fox and this stuff wont happen, human people....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

with no commercial insurance? With no local livery license?

Hard pass.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Who's thread did I wander into? I don't recognize the OP today minus &#128153;&#128155;❤&#128153;&#128150;&#127752;&#127757;⭐










LOL anyways, a few weeks ago I asked my Insurance agent this very question. That If U/L was not surging and I decided not to go online, but instead I accepted a ride request from a walk up in exchange for cash, what would happen (insurance wise) if I never identified myself as a ridehare driver to the person, and just pretended that I happened to be in the area.

I have State Farm and I do have a Rideshare coverage as well as personal. His response:

_"Hi Lissetti,

Sorry for the late response. Just noticed that on the email.

Anyhow, regarding your question, if you operate outside of any rideshare app, it will likely require further investigation from our claims team. From what I gathered, it would be considered livery, which would not be covered under your private passenger vehicle policy.

Thanks, I hope this helps,"_

*Jeffrey ***********, *Agent License #******

3**** N. 36th St Ste

Seattle, WA 98189


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It does it make a difference when you are taxi. That would be the only way I would even suggest anyone to pick up a cash ride. I'm still leery about picking people up I've been a taxi for 5 years. Uber is just a sidegig.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

No way! I normally play by the rules just so I don't get blamed for anything bad that could potentially happen. Of course I love cash tips!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Because I have an LLC, commercial insurance, am registered with the state as a limo, have Square for cc, always have change for $100, am well armed, and make a helluva lot more.

Next?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Because I have an LLC, commercial insurance, am registered with the state as a limo, have Square for cc, always have change for $100, am well armed, and make a helluva lot more.
> 
> Next?


Does that mean you can take cash rides legally?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I occasionally give friends rides to the airport and they force large cash tips on me.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Does that mean you can take cash rides legally?


Yes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Some of these alternative transportation jobs seem much more dangerous then uber. Weird that uber gets so much attention. But I guess it depends if your looking from the point of view as a driver or a pax.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Just about all pick ups originate from the airport. Mostly it is late night pickups or real early AM. Since pax is coming late, he wants a easy transaction. All SUV/Luxury car’s give out personal numbers.
Ants sitting hours at the airports with luxury cars/ SUV will go pick up clients while phone is held by other ants😁 lots of backbiting happens if one ant has more private clients than the other. Ants hate each other, but they give out artificial smiles to each other.😁

Pax will visit the city few times a month.😁


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Driving for Uber is incredibly risky. What is a little bit more?

Sure, it could be a fishing expedition by law enforcement and you could get your car taken away. You might get in an accident and have no valid insurance. You might be letting an anonymous crazy dude in your car. Just gotta be careful.

There are great risks and tiny rewards. But if the cards are played right the chance of a bad thing happening is low. The question is, if you continue a behavior long term, is it more likely to be beneficial or harmful in the long term?

If you are driving a Tesla Model X, a cash ride is a considerably worse gamble than with an old beater car with a quarter of a million miles on the clock.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

As I am reading this, waiting for my cash taxi pax to figure if she is staying at this hotel.

She is on a scavanger hunt. First she was looking for rental cars... now it is for a hotel she wants. We are presently at the 5th hotel. Meter is almost $60. She has already paid $40

As long as the meter is running and she keeps paying, I could do this all day 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Wonderwall2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Cash transactions are never a good thing. You loose any protections you'd get with the app...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


I have a livery license. I have commercial insurance. I do cash / credit runs every week. My client list is growing and I have other drivers who help me in managing any rides I cannot handle.

You are much more likely to get murdered or robbed by RS client lowlifes than the clients I have.
You are always being tracked. Big Brother is watching.
You are much more likely to get jumped at the end of ride by RS lowlifes than known customers.
I am fully compliant with Washington laws
I keep 100% of the fares and tips.

I made $150 cash this morning on a SeaTac run. Neither Goober nor Gryft made a penny of that. I then turned on the apps and made some more money on early AP runs on App.


----------



## Wonderwall2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I have a livery license. I have commercial insurance. I do cash / credit runs every week. My client list is growing and I have other drivers who help me in managing any rides I cannot handle.
> 
> You are much more likely to get murdered or robbed by RS client lowlifes than the clients I have.
> You are always being tracked. Big Brother is watching.
> ...


Amen! Amen! Amen!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I have a livery license. I have commercial insurance. I do cash / credit runs every week. My client list is growing and I have other drivers who help me in managing any rides I cannot handle.
> 
> You are much more likely to get murdered or robbed by RS client lowlifes than the clients I have.
> You are always being tracked. Big Brother is watching.
> ...


I guess this really depends if you've been around the block and seen a few things. This type of transaction may come as second nature.

Some need more structure and are new to this type of job so will not have the same understanding as the advanced hustlers.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Plain and simple, I have to much to lose if something should happen. I will not do cash rides with passengers.


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

As a PAX I would rather do everything in the app. Cash sounds good on the surface but I'd rather not take the risk.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess this really depends if you've been around the block and seen a few things. This type of transaction may come as second nature.
> 
> Some need more structure and are new to this type of job so will not have the same understanding as the advanced hustlers.


The taxi and livery business is different than Uber, much harder. In where Uber the drivers are spoon-fed rides, the others the driver relies on more himself.

Hustling is part of it. Street smarts is another. I have always thought of it as the real work is not during a ride, but in between rides. What the driver does in between rides influences his/her success.

Personals is huge. This is where the pax likes the driver enough to call him back directly.

Once I have a pax, it is easy. Drive safe, and keep the customer happy. Once I am clear, I have to figure out where the fastest way to get a paying customer, or better, find where the quality rides are, that pay better.

Street smarts is knowing where there are higher odds of dangerous pax, and if you get one, how to handle it.

Like uber, it is whatever you make of it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I have a livery license. I have commercial insurance. I do cash / credit runs every week. My client list is growing and I have other drivers who help me in managing any rides I cannot handle.
> 
> You are much more likely to get murdered or robbed by RS client lowlifes than the clients I have.
> You are always being tracked. Big Brother is watching.
> ...


Amen, Brother.
Totally different clientele.
And, I pack heat.
Nobody will harm my passengers.
They're my friends.


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> The taxi and livery business is different than Uber, much harder. In where Uber the drivers are spoon-fed rides, the others the driver relies on more himself.
> 
> Hustling is part of it. Street smarts is another. I have always thought of it as the real work is not during a ride, but in between rides. What the driver does in between rides influences his/her success.
> 
> ...


Exactly!! and people forget the realities of being a fulltime cab driver / employee. If you really want to be treated like a fulltime cabbie...trust me you'll neither like it, nor will you last doing it. Taxi drivers have hard quotas, have to find their own pax's most of the time, and are heavily monitored among other very hard realities you don't experience from behind a smartphone screen.
Be careful what lawyers are gasing you up about.......


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


Why else? for the money.

I was done driving one night, pulled up to a Taco Bell in the rain for my nightly snack before heading home (5 minutes away).

A lady with four grocery bags asked me if I could take her home 5 minutes away for $20. She didn't want to wait for the bus, and her husband was at work, couldn't help her.

I grabbed my hot quesadilla, drove her home like a hero. Got home with my warm snack and an extra $20. I was staying in a rough neighborhood in the SF East Bay already. Risk? What risk? Doing legal pick ups/drop offs in Berkeley, Oakland, East Palo Alto can get you killed even.

I drive 5 to 10 mph over the speed limit all the time. That's illegal too and I know we all do it without thinking.

Life is full of risks. Do you fly on airplanes?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> The taxi and livery business is different than Uber, much harder. In where Uber the drivers are spoon-fed rides, the others the driver relies on more himself.
> 
> Hustling is part of it. Street smarts is another. I have always thought of it as the real work is not during a ride, but in between rides. What the driver does in between rides influences his/her success.
> 
> ...


Nice breakdown.

Since it's illegal in RS that is a huge factor.

I feel more comfortable and protected following the rules. Because people who are okay with breaking the law are risk takers in my eyes. Not to say they are all bad people. But I wouldn't want them sitting behind me.


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

Transportador said:


> Why else? for the money.
> 
> I was done driving one night, pulled up to a Taco Bell in the rain for my nightly snack before heading home (5 minutes away).
> 
> ...


There are calculated risks and there are miscalculated ones. Many people have been murdered, shot for no reason simply because they took such risks.
Maybe it works for you and that's fine, but it's not for everyone. As a PAX, even if I have cash, I'd rather have an audit trail that has my driver and tracking.
You're actually safer on a plane than driving a car.....


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Jhudson said:


> Exactly!! and people forget the realities of being a fulltime cab driver / employee. If you really want to be treated like a fulltime cabbie...trust me you'll neither like it, nor will you last doing it. Taxi drivers have hard quotas, have to find their own pax's most of the time, and are heavily monitored among other very hard realities you don't experience from behind a smartphone screen.
> Be careful what lawyers are gasing you up about.......


This is market-dependent.

Where I am at cab drivers are more independent than ubers in some ways. Here there are not many taxi regulations other than insurance.

The gotcha is the lease. Here cab drivers pay for that lease which includes potental call volume. And a platform to collect payment from customers. Basically, the cab companys here, don't care how you pay it, or how little or much you make.

One advantage is is has a self-correcting effect to the number of other drivers out there. Drivers who aren't successful will quit, leaving more rides for the drivers who know how to hustle.

Another advantage of a lease, is the drivers lease payments are the cab companies primary income. This means the company won't "deactivate" the way uber does for false accusations.



Mkang14 said:


> Nice breakdown.
> 
> Since it's illegal in RS that is a huge factor.
> 
> I feel more comfortable and protected following the rules. Because people who are okay with breaking the law are risk takers in my eyes. Not to say they are all bad people. But I wouldn't want them sitting behind me.


Agreed, not worth it as uber driver. Unnecessary risk.

Also the taxi and livery is more for full timers 10+ hours per day.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I've only ever done two cash rides.

#1 Back when I was a complete noob. Got a ping from a hotel. Couldn't find pax, and instead of cancelling, I accidentally ended the trip. Then I encountered the pax, who gave me a lowball cash offer to take him, rather than request another Uber. I took it, thinking it would save my account from some kind of dreaded low rating. One of my few noobie mistakes.

#2 Picked up a lady (who appeared to be cleaning help) from a rich looking home. Seemed like she was riding on the house owner's account. When we got to the destination in the app, it was only her first stop to pick up her son. She offered me $10 cash to go a few miles further to her house. Kind of felt bad ditching her there, and the money was good, so I took it.

Agree though, off app rides are probably not a good idea, and accept at own risk.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Nice breakdown.
> 
> Since it's illegal in RS that is a huge factor.
> 
> *I feel more comfortable and protected following the rules*. Because people who are okay with breaking the law are risk takers in my eyes. Not to say they are all bad people. But I wouldn't want them sitting behind me.


I do not even know what that means!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Who's thread did I wander into? I don't recognize the OP today minus &#128153;&#128155;❤&#128153;&#128150;&#127752;&#127757;⭐
> 
> View attachment 409147
> 
> ...


-------------------------
So he is saying that the claim would not be covered by your personal coverage because you were working RS and would also not be covered by the Rider Coverage because you were logged off ? Yikes !!

Ohhh -- as to your above comment - you forgot &#128525;&#128536;&#128571;&#128139;&#128068;&#128147;&#128150;&#128159;


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Wife had a guy hire her for cash for a morning during Sundance Film Festival. Later I had to inform her of the risks of doing cash rides. In the end she made $40/hr. How things were to originally go it would have been much more than that ($75-100/hr). Anyway, was a lesson learned for her and how to better negotiate something like this and to be specific with time frames and such.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I did a cash ride one time .... concert venue and there was actually NO CELL SERVICE in the area, Numerous riders showed me their phone where it said “no drivers in the area” or “finding driver” but there was over 100 of us sitting in the Uber / Lyft lot waiting for pings... Guy knocked on my window and offered me $200 cash to take him home, wasn’t going to turn that down since his home was only 35 mins away, asked for 1/2 up front.... but I would never do it again, I have too much to lose


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


I have, and probably will again. Most common, it's tied to an uber /lyft ride. 3 get in, 1 & 2 get out at the drop and someone offers me $X.XX to take 3 home. I almost always keep the trip running, always keep the trip going and take the cash. Never had an issue with the fare being adjusted or low rated.

There have been occasions I've been offered cash out side a bar or whatever, I once had a cop arrange and negotiate a cash trip on behalf of some drunk. Cop asked if I'd do him a favor, take this guy home. He asked me how much. I got the address it was 3 or 4 miles I said $10.00. Cop came back with a 20 and a bunch of ones and said he had negotiated me a better price lol. Guy got I the car and off we went. No issues.

I did ask the cop what was going on, I didn't want a pissed off violent drunk. it wasn't the case. Dude was there with a friend the friend got himself arrested for drunken bafoonary but they were both trespassed.

I do have a few people who I regularly drive to the airport. One is sometimes cash, sometimes app. Two are strictly cash. Of those two, one is once or twice per month.

The other is 1-2 times per week and I often pick him up at the airport as well. I met him in my 1st few months driving for uber, he lives near me. I've been a driver 4.5 years. The 3rd or 4th time I got his ping he asked if I'd be interested in taking him regularly, and offered cash, at a higher rate than Uber. From here to the closest airport is 50 miles, uber is $75. I get 100 plus a tip. He tips different amounts, I've received 10% and I've received 100% usually its around 30%. The other main airports are 100, 120 and 140 miles away, I get roughly $2 mile to drop. And $3 to pick him up.

When I pick him up from airport I get 1.5 x our drop off rate plus tip.

Over the 4 years and a few months I've driven him over 500 times. He has paid me close to or over $100k in this time, cash.

I have a record book of all his trips, I'll have to add it up one day. I give him a receipt in a receipt book he gave on the second cash ride. My name does not appear on the receipt, there are a few different fictitious compamy names he has me use. I write in the company name he tells me a d the amount, I don't ask questions. I know he gets reimbursed though. The books have 250 carbon receipts each, I'm on my 3rd book.

I've had the insurance talk with him, we agreed I'm doing him a favor and not a paid service. I know it would never hold up in court. I dont need the lectures. 
He's a strange guy, I dont know what he does for a living, I've asked and he's pretty vague in his answers. I tried to google stalk him, his property is owned by a LLC. I know he's a lawyer, but he's on the board of some company and I really do t know much else. I don't pry and his $100 bills are always crisp. His house is upper middle class and he lives alone with his cat.

Hes a strange guy always has a new conspiracy to tell me about.. For whatever reason this guy trusts me though. A few times he has asked me to go to his house and put a delivery inside, gives me the code to open the front door. The code has always been the same.

I'll continue to drive him, I break/change plans to accommodate him. I've missed events. I've picked him up at 4 am 160 miles from here. I've had to cancel on him just a few times. 2 of them last minute and I requested and paid for an uber for him, he paid me back, I didn't ask him to. I just didn't want to risk losing the gig.

.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> So he is saying that the claim would not be covered by your personal coverage because you were working RS and would also not be covered by the Rider Coverage because you were logged off ? Yikes !!


Yep, that's what he was saying. I talked to him on the phone later and brought it up for clarification. In the event of an accident/injury, there would be an investigation, and as you know insurance companies will look for any excuse to deny a claim. Uber/Lyft would bounce it back and forth with the driver's personal insurance company, passing the buck until most likely they all rejected the claim.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I do not even know what that means!


"*I feel more comfortable and protected following the rules*."
I am a nervous wreck breaking the law. Which is why i avoid it at all cost.

Also if you engage in something illegal, it's like a snowball effect, the situation could get worse and worse because there is no structure or rules outlined for this transaction. If the pax all of a sudden midway feels he only needs to pay half, fight happens. Now theres an unknown crazy person in your car and you have none of his info.&#128078;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Good thread OP @Mkang14


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> &#128525;&#128536;&#128571;&#128139;&#128068;&#128147;&#128150;&#128159;


❤ That's the nicest thing you have ever posted about me &#129392;

Nice to see you're finally in a good mood. Keep it up &#128077;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


Strongly agree. Have turned down multiple cash fare offers.

Downside: Unlimited Upside $4 - 20.00?
Nope


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I’ve done it twice. I wouldn’t recommend the practice at all, but the people who asked were really nice and trustworthy people who I probably would have given a free ride to under different circumstances. They weren’t typical Uber customers. The destination was really far away, so I think they were looking for a guaranteed on-time ride from a trustworthy person. These were not sniped Uber rides but rather separate personal requests.

I think it’s a really bad idea in general, unless one has a business built around it, but I didn’t regret it. If you aren’t at the top of your game in reading people or managing acquaintances well, don’t even think about it.

As a passenger I can’t think of many drivers I would trust on a longer non-app ride either.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> "*I feel more comfortable and protected following the rules*."
> I am a nervous wreck breaking the law. Which is why i avoid it at all cost.
> 
> Also if you engage in something illegal, it's like a snowball effect, the situation could get worse and worse because there is no structure or rules outlined for this transaction. If the pax all of a sudden midway feels he only needs to pay half, fight happens. Now theres an unknown crazy person in your car and you have none of his info.&#128078;


If you aren't following the boundaries set by someone else like Uber, Lyft, or the Law, you need to set strong boundaries and rules for yourself and figure them out ahead of time. The structure and rules are yours to set, and the enforcement is your concern.

If you don't get cash up front, then ultimately the pax decides how much, if anything, he will pay you for the ride at its completion. You typically have zero protection under the law for a cash ride if you are not a commercially insured taxi type driver generally, so if the pax decides he won't pay, you can't do anything legally to acquire payment.

You can offer free rides and often get paid. You can offer rides for a fee and be stiffed also. Imagine doing 500 rides on a cash basis and having a handful of riders not pay. So that's maybe around 1% loss. How much is Uber or Lyft taking from each ride? A lot more than 1%. Here's one thing also. I've found that some people forget when they say they were going to give a tip or pay for something, especially when drugs and alcohol are involved. Payout rate increases when reminders are given.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Not in Miami


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


The reason is easy: odds.

The odds are It'll work out just fine.
Just like if you lie on your taxes, steal from work, speed, etc.

These are everyday things people do and get away with 99% of the time.
Personally I highly recommend cash rides.
Easy money.
Ain't no one gonna kill you.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Smell My Finger said:


> Not in Miami


Cash is king, even in Miami!

Just have to be smart about it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> The reason is easy: odds.
> 
> The odds are It'll work out just fine.
> Just like if you lie on your taxes, steal from work, speed, etc.
> ...


Some of us have much to lose. For a few bucks? Nope.

But knock yourself out if you don't!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> The reason is easy: odds.
> 
> The odds are It'll work out just fine.
> Just like if you lie on your taxes, steal from work, speed, etc.
> ...


Okay fine odds are no one will kill you. But still the odds of shit going down one way or another has just increased. If someone tries to take the money back what am I supposed to do? The whole thing is shady. Handling cash transactions&#128078;


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I’ve done a couple cash rides. One was a concert venue, no reception once it let out. 2 middle aged ladies knock on the window, asked if I was Uber, and offered $100 to go downtown, 45 minutes away. I would have made much less had it been on app. 

Second big one was from downtown. It was cold and late, I was parked on the side of the road after having canceled a no show. A couple offered $100 cash again for a 30 minute ride. It was surging at the time (old multiplier) and their quote was $105, but their driver couldn’t find them so they canceled and I took them. 

Both times cash upfront and were great rides. 

I’ve also turned down many cash offers. $100 cash is hard to pass up though.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay fine odds are no one will kill you. But still the odds of shit going down one way or another has just increased. If someone tries to take the money back what am I supposed to do? The whole thing is illegal. Handling cash transactions&#128078;


I'm not suggesting taking cash for what was originally an Uber ride.

But there's many situations where I've taken cash. My biggest ones are big events where people are frustrated that they can't get an Uber. 
Ive had people come to my window and practically beg waving a $100 bill at me.
Those situations people have been nothing but grateful for me accepting.

Even when doing something that's not "smart", you have to be smart about how and when you do it and evaluate your pax. 
A mother with her 2 boys trying to leave the US Open doesn't worry me one bit. 
Easy $100.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Because I have an LLC, commercial insurance, am registered with the state as a limo, have Square for cc, always have change for $100, am well armed, and make a helluva lot more.
> 
> Next?


me too, mostly airport rides and I use PayPal instead of Square, and I don't usually make change.

and I don't have a gun

I don't accept ride hails;
pre-arranged rides only


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I do them with pax every once in a while. Mainly for a cool ride i can see happening. They are not trashed outta there minds. Then to top it off, the stupid app wont show me where they are going, oh wait now put in this pin#. 

While app is lagging because your in the middle of multiple building stretching there ways into the sky. Reception is crazy bad from it. So yes its aggravating. But always had cool cash rides, people pay better also! 

But be sure to screen them hard! I do that in general anyways. So i can see it before you even enter my car. Just by the way you can walk.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Easy $100.


do you have commercial insurance? If not, do you have any assets? Some of us do, so not quite so easy $100.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


----------



## PoorAssUberDriver (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


Only twice, and it was on my terms. One was two old ladies from Kentucky that we're sharing an Uber from the airport but didn't know each other. They were heading to two different hotels about a half mile from each other. The lady paying wanted to end her trip and the other lady asked me how to down load uber so I could take her to her hotel. She finally asked if she could just give me $20 to take her and I said $5.00 would be fine. On the other time I picked up a passenger who was dropping off a police report and when we got there he handed me $20 and asked me to wait if I "kept the meter runnung."I said I would. When he got back, after about 15 minutes he handed me another twenty and asked how to change the app to go home (about five miles away) I turned the app off, punched in the address in google and took him. All the other times have been a flat no. Also, all thre were in 79s and wanted to over pay. I'm not down for taking advantage of the elderly.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SHalester said:


> do you have commercial insurance? If not, do you have any assets? Some of us do, so not quite so easy $100.


No and yes.

Rides for cash have been happening long before Uber existed. They'll continue long after Uber is gone.
But I appreciate your concern.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> But I appreciate your concern.


it's a bet against risk. One accident and kiss your assets and future wages good bye. Some of us have a lot of assets we'd rather not risk.

Yeah, you just explained how a taxi operates. Points for you?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Yeah, you just explained how a taxi operates. Points for you?


No I didn't. A taxi is insured commercially. 
you just lost a point. Sorry.



SHalester said:


> and future wages good bye.


losing rideshare wages doesn't scare me one bit


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> No I didn't. A taxi is insured.


u did, go back and read your comment.
All points lost, now you are negative. Dig out, baby. AND careful to not have an accident with that quick $100 and you will be cleared out now and all future earnings.



Cableguynoe said:


> Rides for cash have been happening long before Uber existed. They'll continue long after Uber is gone.





Cableguynoe said:


> losing rideshare wages doesn't scare me one bit


thank you for proving the point that most of us DO have assets and earnings and would be so ding dong about 'easy' cash.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SHalester said:


> u did, go back and read your comment.


Nope. Feel free to quote me. If you can't, then you are wrong. 
Didn't happen. Doesn't exist. 
You're wrong. You lose.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> u did, go back and read your comment.
> All points lost, now you are negative. Dig out, baby. AND careful to not have an accident with that quick $100 and you will be cleared out now and all future earnings.
> 
> 
> ...


Well stated.



Cableguynoe said:


> No I didn't. A taxi is insured commercially.
> you just lost a point. Sorry.
> 
> 
> losing rideshare wages doesn't scare me one bit


Don't think any of us here, except yourself, are concerned about rideshare wages.

Do you understand assets, net worth?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Well stated.
> 
> 
> Don't think any of us here, except yourself, are concerned about rideshare wages.
> ...


Lol. Context kid. Context.

go back and see when I said that. I was specifically responding to a comment about wages.
lol. Please stay out of the coversation if you're just going to make a fool of yourself.



Cableguynoe said:


> Lol. Context kid. Context.
> 
> go back and see when I said that. I was specifically responding to a comment about wages.
> lol. Please stay out of the coversation if you're just going to make a fool of yourself.












here I'll make it easy for you.
He was talking about wages.

@MiamiKid


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol. Context kid. Context.
> 
> go back and see when I said that. I was specifically responding to a comment about wages.
> lol. Please stay out of the coversation if you're just going to make a fool of yourself.


A fool? That would be you. Apparently you do not understand the conversation.



Cableguynoe said:


> Lol. Context kid. Context.
> 
> go back and see when I said that. I was specifically responding to a comment about wages.
> lol. Please stay out of the coversation if you're just going to make a fool of yourself.
> ...


Here, will drill down and simplify.

We're ALL talking about assets. Only YOU are talking about wages.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> A fool? That would be you. Apparently you do not understand the conversation.


That's you're response? 
lol. 
basically you're saying "I'm not a fool, you are!"

great comeback and way to avoid the fact that I put you in your place.
Please respond to the fact that I shut down your argument about who cares about wages...



MiamiKid said:


> We're ALL talking about assets. Only YOU are talking about wages.


Nope.That other dude brought that up first.
Yes I brought up easy money but that's because I'm answering the freakin question that this thread is all about. 
get it?
That's what this thread is about.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's you're response?
> lol.
> basically you're saying "I'm not a fool, you are!"
> 
> ...


Let me say again:

I DON'T CARE ABOUT WAGES!!

ASSETS DUDE

Obviously you don't have any assets.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do cash rides while my I am logged into my Uber application. I am driving my cab and I am logged on to Uber Taxi. Few people pay with cash, but every once in a while I get cash. Most people use a card, Curb or Uber Taxi.



Lissetti said:


> I asked my Insurance agent this very question. That If U/L was not surging and I decided not to go online, but instead I accepted a ride request from a walk up in exchange for cash, what would happen (insurance wise)


Every private motor vehicle liability insurance policy that I ever have seen contains an exclusion for transporting passengers or goods for compensation. The TNC endorsement will modify this exclusion somewhat, but, will exempt your insurer from paying while you are in Periods Two and Three. What your TNC endorsement/policy does in Period One varies by company, policy and state,



Mkang14 said:


> Does that mean you can take cash rides legally?


Almost every jurisdiction specifically prohibits TNC drivers from accepting street hails. They may transport only passengers that an application assigns to them.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yes.


The quoted poster, @doyousensehumor and I can take cash customers or street hails legally. I can do it only in my taxicab. If I am driving the Uber/Lyft car that day, I can not accept a street hail or cash customer. I would not do it, anyhow. If there is a collision, even if I am not at fault, there could be problems. Both Uber and Lyft do state that they will de-activate you for accepting street hails. I have heard
of its happening, but, not for some time.



Mkang14 said:


> Some of these alternative transportation jobs seem much more dangerous then uber. Weird that uber gets so much attention.


https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-driver-killed-in-virginia-by-passenger.376355/


Trafficat said:


> If you are driving a Tesla Model X, a cash ride is a considerably worse gamble than with an old beater car with a quarter of a million miles on the clock.


If you have assets other than that hoopty, they could be seized under a court order to pay a judgment. Some states will suspend you licence over an unsatisfied judgment. The District of Columbia and the Commonwealth of Virginia are among them.



KK2929 said:


> the claim would not be covered by your personal coverage because you were working RS and would also not be covered by the Rider Coverage because you were logged off ?


The rub is that you are hauling passengers for compensation which is specifically excluded in your policy. This is why you buy a TNC endorsement and Uber or Lyft provide you with coverage while you are hauling their customers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Let me say again:
> 
> I DON'T CARE ABOUT WAGES!!
> 
> ...


I didn't ask you.
You jumped into my conversation, remember?

i specifically remember saying I don't care about wages either.

so what's your argument?
I don't think you even know.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


It's illegal does it for me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's you're response?
> lol.
> basically you're saying "I'm not a fool, you are!"
> 
> ...


Don't care what this thread's about. Making fun of people like yourself, worried about tips and wages.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't care what this thread's about. Making fun of people like yourself, worried about tips and wages.


I know when I've put someone in their place when they start giving responses like this one, making things up and avoiding the actual subject.
Hope you learned a lesson. Mind your business.
Have a good night. It's late in Miami. Probably past your bedtime.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I know when I've put someone in their place when they start giving responses like this one, making things up and avoiding the actual subject.
> Hope you learned a lesson. Mind your business.
> Have a good night. It's late in Miami. Probably past your bedtime.





Cableguynoe said:


> I know when I've put someone in their place when they start giving responses like this one, making things up and avoiding the actual subject.
> Hope you learned a lesson. Mind your business.
> Have a good night. It's late in Miami. Probably past your bedtime.


Try to be a better person.
&#128526;


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't care what this thread's about. Making fun of stupid grunts, like yourself, worried about tips and wages.


This is me worried about wages












MiamiKid said:


> Try to be a better person.
> &#128526;


I will. 
for your sake.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Only give cash rides when you are driving a taxi or a registered TCP with commercial insurance. You are playing with fire if you drive someone in your personal car. Rideshare endorsement doesn't cover you when you have a passenger in the car, Uber/Lyft commercial insurance does. I know folks are pissed at Uber for keeping unfair share of the fare, but you can't operate your personal car as a Taxi/TCP. You will lose your shirt if a passenger is injured during a cash ride in your personal car. Stay safe, it is not worth it. If you are mad at Uber, then drive a taxi like I did. Then you can steal Uber's high surge passengers like I did. Also remember something. Commercial insurance is not enough to drive passengers. You need to be a TCP. You can't just get commercial insurance and start driving people around. You have to register your business. Authorities like the State Police, e.g. CHP in California, must know about you and your business.

Note: I have to honestly admit that as a taxi driver, I did break some rules. Many taxi drivers break the rules. But breaking of those rules would only result in a fine, or suspension of my license in the worst case scenario. I never dared doing something that would put my passengers' lives in danger, or something that would put me in danger of facing lawsuits and other serious troubles.
Stay safe and smart out there, and play by the rules.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i dont do cash rides for 1st time passangers. however, i have developed many original customers into regular cash rides. some of my clients travel alot and always need rides to the airport. i also have clients who i have been there goto for rides when they come into vegas for years now. it is no different then taking someone who is a friend for a ride out to eat or to a show etc....these are quite lucrative and my customers are loyal to me. but to be clear i dont pull up on people and say ill take you here or there for x amount of cash. nor do i get an uber call thn proceed to negotiate an off app fare,only thing that would be close to that is if a person wanted to go to say,los angeles i will then say i need x amount in the form of a gratuity up front including the app. the app will run but they will pay for my return or find another driver who is willing to work for free. and btw i have had people come up to me out of nowhere offering me cash for rides,declined everytime.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Pre-arranged or walk-up, if you do cash trips in your Uber/Lyft car, you are not covered. Yes, you can have the passenger say that he is "your friend" and that there was no payment involved, but, especially in a serious case, if it comes out that this ride was for compensation, your insurance company will not pay.

Insurance companies have big money and can pay to find out this stuff. If it does come out, your insurance company will nail your [donkey] to the wall. Some time after that, you will be posting a topic on YouPeaDotNet: DEACTIVATED: SLEEPING UNDER A BRIDGE NOW:

Drivers, DON'T DO CASH RIDES. Here is what happened to me.

I used to drive this PAX.................................


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Whenever a dumbass offers me cash for a ride without being on the app I want to punch them in the face, I hold my temper and kindly explain that both of us will have zero insurance should a texting or intoxicated idiot run into us.
Ditto for excessive number of passengers trying to squeeze into my car.

One time I was waiting in a parking lot for a ping when this girl came up to me and asked for a lift to the train station.
I told her I was working and any ride I did had to be on the app.
She said well I was thinking you could give me a ride as a friend.
Maybe if I had not been working I would have given her a lift free of charge, she looked like she was having a hard night, but since it was so easy to trace that I had been working that evening, there was no way I was going to take that risk.
If a drunk driver hit us, I could see her trying to collect money saying that it was a cash ride, and money exchanged hands.
If there is the possibility of a person with a good lawyer taking your assets, than don't count on them to do the right thing and tell the truth.
Not worth it, no-how, no-way.

Putting aside the risk of an unknown and untraceable person being in your car, the perilous problem is insurance, mainly the lack of it.
If you operate a commercial business, which a ********* would be doing, than you must have commercial insurance, your private insurance absolutely will not cover you whatsoever.
You will have to pay for your own medical bills as well as the passengers, and if the incident is serious enough that your passenger can't work, then who do you think is on the hook for a lifetime of wage support and punitive damages.
It's not Uber/Lyft's insurance company.
That million dollar coverage only apply's if you are on the app ferrying one of their customers.

If you have zero assets than what can you lose other than a lifetime of wage garnishments should something go wrong?
Nobody can collect it you skip town and stay under the radar.
However if you own assets, like a home, or you like where you live and don't want to live a life on the lamb, then the risks are absolutely not worth it.

The answer depends on what your financial position is, and what a vindictive passenger along with a good lawyer could currently extract from your pocket, or the amount of cash they could possibly extract from your future earning potential.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> Whenever a dumbass offers me cash for a ride without being on the app I want to punch them in the face, I hold my temper and kindly explain that both of us will have zero insurance should a texting or intoxicated idiot run into us.
> Ditto for excessive number of passengers trying to squeeze into my car.
> 
> One time I was waiting in a parking lot for a ping when this girl came up to me and asked for a lift to the train station.
> ...


So very glad to hear this! Gets really old listening to these folks who just don't care.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

You haven't lived until you've done a few all cash pool rides.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> You haven't lived until you've done a few all cash pool rides


I detect a high level of sarcasm here.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I’ll take em all. Shoot. Jump me and you’ll lose all of it. Benefit of being 6’2 270

EDIT: why 99% of my problem rides are female. Men know best


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Who's thread did I wander into? I don't recognize the OP today minus &#128153;&#128155;❤&#128153;&#128150;&#127752;&#127757;⭐
> 
> View attachment 409147
> 
> ...


Jeffrey must have a ****ed up last name if the censor bleeped it out. Then again, he's in insurance. Those guys are all ****s.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Jeffrey must have a @@@@ed up last name if the censor bleeped it out. Then again, he's in insurance. Those guys are all @@@@s.


I edited out his name, address and phone number.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> EDIT: why 99% of my problem rides are female. Men know best


This may be a you problem &#129300;. Although 99% of my problem rides are Men.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I edited out his name, address and phone number.


I was being @@@castic, but those guys really are ****s


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Although 99% of my problem rides are Men


hmmm, Around 85% of my rides are females (of all ages).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> hmmm, Around 85% of my rides are females (of all ages).


I guess it depends on what you call trouble. Seriously though women hardly cause issues. From the top of my head I can recall one case of a indian girl acting up. All other issues have been men.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

WOW can go too many directions. :speechless:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess it depends on what you call trouble. Seriously though women hardly cause issues. From the top of my head I can recall one case of a indian girl acting up. All other issues have been men.


Was it you acting up?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess it depends on what you call trouble.


For me it's when they call you a few days later and tell you that they missed their "lady's days". I have yet to have a guy call me for that....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess it depends on what you call trouble


I must be doing something wrong. Have had no pax problems. Well, one 'I'm in a hurry' and that was my first '4' *. And one lady who had just had a smoke and was a very very excited chatter. El stinko breath. &#129314;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Was it you acting up?


Noooooooo&#128514;

It was a indian girl who started loosing it because I decided to go outside of navigation. &#129318;‍♀ Might have been my first 3 &#129300;


SHalester said:


> I must be doing something wrong. Have had no pax problems. Well, one 'I'm in a hurry' and that was my first '4' *. And one lady who had just had a smoke and was a very very excited chatter. El stinko breath. &#129314;


I'll take smoke breath over some of this other stank breath.

My issues are invasion of personal space, distracting driver.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess it depends on what you call trouble. Seriously though women hardly cause issues. From the top of my head I can recall one case of a indian girl acting up. All other issues have been men.


I think its about 50/50 for me. Ive had a few awful women pax.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My issues are invasion of personal space


oh, forgot. the excited chatter who smokes. She sat in the middle seat and would lean all the way forward when she spoke. Like right there by my head. yuuuuuuuuuck. I kept looking at the ETA and how long I had to have tolerance.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Greenfox said:


> People are greedy. And dumb.
> 
> Act more like a fox and this stuff wont happen, human people....


Yes act more sly like a fox who would likely try to get the trip and overcharge the pax in cash. Smh.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> I think its about 50/50 for me. Ive had a few awful women pax.


I get 2 types of women. Really quiet or chatty/friendly. Maybe women are less likely to push around another woman, like we would a male.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Oh and in answer to the question, I'd rather go through the app even though sometimes I'd like to say "@@@@ (not @Lissetti 's agent's last name) Uber, I'm going to take it all as profit", but then I think, "@@@@ the pax, I'm not going to chance this pax trying to con me out of taking them further than what they say, or claiming something else!" The only time I took a cash ride was when some drunk college chicks got into the wrong Uber and they realized it halfway into the ride (even though they were going to practically the same frat house). The alternative would've been to drive them back to the original destination and miss out on both the original ride, and the cash one.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess this really depends if you've been around the block and seen a few things. This type of transaction may come as second nature.
> 
> Some need more structure and are new to this type of job so will not have the same understanding as the advanced hustlers.


What's advanced about following the laws and procedures that have been in place decades before Uber?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LoveBC said:


> What's advanced about following the laws and procedures that have been in place decades before Uber?


Here take the word "advanced" and insert whatever word you want&#128077;. You have my permission, enjoy.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> This may be a you problem &#129300;. Although 99% of my problem rides are Men.


It might! I've been bitten, punched, slapped. Many other things. Overwhelmingly female.

The pukers are half n half.

See, dudes get in all mad and they're like f this thing! I'm like yeah, f that thing! Dudes like yeah man you get it, and we're homies.

Chicks, nah. They get in like f this thing! I'm like, yeah, f that thing! They like well f you too!

im like wait, wha? I'm on your side!

(cowers as the blows rain down)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jhudson said:


> As a PAX I would rather do everything in the app. Cash sounds good on the surface but I'd rather not take the risk.


Cash is only good if you can save a decent amount of money, otherwise it's more convenient and safer to go thru Uber or Lyft.

That's especially the case for female pax.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> See, dudes get in all mad and they're like f this thing! I'm like yeah, f that thing! Dudes like yeah man you get it, and we're homies.
> 
> Chicks, nah. They get in like f this thing! I'm like, yeah, f that thing! They like well f you too!
> 
> ...


I'm sure you did something wrong ⁉

Maybe you called her fat with your eyes &#128072;


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm sure you did something wrong ⁉
> 
> Maybe you called her fat with your eyes &#128072;


valid point!

I could have looked at brake lights and she thought I thought they thought I thought they were hotter!

Chicks. Makes perfect sense to them

Meanwhile I'm like huh? Brakes. Cool.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> valid point!
> 
> I could have looked at brake lights and she thought I thought they thought I thought they were hotter!
> 
> ...


You're cracking me up &#128514;

Why would you do that? I'll get laugh lines! What a jerk &#128530;


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You're cracking me up &#128514;
> 
> Why would you do that? I'll get laugh lines! What a jerk &#128530;


Laugh lines. Wrinkles. Wrinkle in time. Cavemen? Where do we come from. What does it all mean?

Chick: No no NO! Go back to wrinkles. You calling me old? Or fat? Or fat and old?

Men thinking vs women thinking. Jus sayin


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

The only cash I’d like is the tips


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


For me, the benefit of the Uber app is why I do Uber, rather than a taxi. With a taxi, on long runs, the fear of a run out was always there ( mostly for younger persons, older persons rarely run ). The app puts an end to that. In my city, a waybill is required before one can pick anyone up ( a state requirement ) so there are no cash calls in my state, or they haven't offered me them thus far, in CA.



Amos69 said:


> I have a livery license. I have commercial insurance. I do cash / credit runs every week. My client list is growing and I have other drivers who help me in managing any rides I cannot handle.
> 
> You are much more likely to get murdered or robbed by RS client lowlifes than the clients I have.
> You are always being tracked. Big Brother is watching.
> ...


In CA, a livery license is called a TCP ( transportation charter party ) license, and with that, one can do all those things. Plus, on UBer trips, the driver gets the service fee, $2 per trip ( or they might have changed it with the fare change of late ). If I do an average of 20 trips on a 9 hour shift, that's an extra $40 a shift, which really helps with the wear and tear and depreciation. But, the license ( the non transferable version ) is $1000 and commercial insurance is double what I'm payingi ( comm'l is about $250 per month, I'm told ). Still, with the extra dough it would be worth it. I'm considering it, since I'm phasing Uber out, I'm not seeing the point.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Has anyone heard the expression "Don't bite the hand that feeds you?"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe you called her fat with your eyes


It is amazing how some women can tell what a guy is doing with his eyes. I base this statement on experience, especially when I was younger.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is amazing how some women can tell what a guy is doing with his eyes. I base this statement on experience, especially when I was younger.


Eyes give it away. For example, I could be talking to someone, they say something dumb and I start rolling my eyes without realizing it, until they point it out &#128556;. Some have a good poker face, while others are very expressive.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

shirleyujest said:


> Has anyone heard the expression "Don't bite the hand that feeds you?"


 That saying doesn't apply to Uber the company.
It's more like are you willing to bite the hand that is trying to starve you.
I don't do it because the risks due to no insurance coverage, but it's not out of concern for the company.
I actually hope Uber and Lyft both go under.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> "*I feel more comfortable and protected following the rules*."
> I am a nervous wreck breaking the law. Which is why i avoid it at all cost.
> 
> Also if you engage in something illegal, it's like a snowball effect, the situation could get worse and worse because there is no structure or rules outlined for this transaction. If the pax all of a sudden midway feels he only needs to pay half, fight happens. Now theres an unknown crazy person in your car and you have none of his info.&#128078;


I would NEVER recommend you driving nights here. You would fold so fast! But your a cool, young lady. You have better options.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I would NEVER recommend you driving nights here. You would fold so fast! But your a cool, young lady. You have better options.


Uber is kind of the easiest, most convenient job for someone like me.

I can just turn on the app when I feel, no schedule. So get off my day job (different times) and turn on app, start.

Cant really beat that &#129335;‍♀


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I could believe that! Your “eager” on the path. Thats a great thing to take advantage of, i don't blame
you one bit for it. But never rely on Uber full time. Thats when they really have their claws in you. Then happily offer you, of nothing else but the reward of, a rental program.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> So very glad to hear this! Gets really old listening to these folks who just don't care.


The cops do use stings to arrest drivers


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> The cops do use stings to arrest drivers


Arrest me for being stupid and driving for U/L?

Guilty. Take me in, occifer.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Arrest me for being stupid and driving for U/L?
> 
> Guilty. Take me in, occifer.


They don't arrest you, they give you a summons to court. Don't appear and you get a warrent.

Worth it? Not where I drive.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> They don't arrest you, they give you a summons to court. Don't appear and you get a warrent.
> 
> Worth it? Not where I drive.


As much as I drive? They'll be like, "Lets follow his phone". They'll run out of gas after an hour and I'll get off Scott free.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Please explain.
> 
> There is too much downside for the Uber driver. You are basically letting a stranger into your car with nothing to trace back and identify the person. That person is now more likely to commit and get away with a crime.
> 
> ...


For 3.99/hr, no I wouldn't... for 399/hr hell yeah. It's all about risk vs reward. It's not just uber, it's everything in life.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Just say the ride was for free. The cash the pax gave you was for a donation to your charity that you just started


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> The cops do use stings to arrest drivers


You are correct about the sting operations that are being conducted from time to time.
However being arrested is not the problem, even being barred from driving is not the problem.
Those scenarios suck but they can be remedied very easily.
Post bail, hire a lawyer, get another job, big deal.

The problem is being off app and getting hit by a drunk or texting driver and having absolutely no insurance coverage for you or your passenger.

If your passenger can not work for a year or two, or ever again, what will his next step be.
What would you do if you can't pay your rent or put food on your table because you got into a ********* and were disabled while being in that unlicensed cab.

You talk to a lawyer, the lawyer than does a simple research to find out what kind of money can he make on this case, based on how much can he recover for his client.
Does the ********* driver have any assets, how young is he, how many years can he work for and what is his average earnings going to be over the next few decades.

Is there the possibility that the ********* driver has, or will inherit assets such as Grandma's fully paid off house.
Now through basic research he has uncovered what to ask for, as far as punitive damages above and beyond medical and wage losses.
For most people this will mean a combination of forfeiture of assets and wage garnishments for decades, if not forever.

When it goes to court all lies regarding was this a genuine friend who just needed a lift, versus an off app rider, will be exposed.
The judge than has to decide between a ********* operator who fully knew or should have known, what the law is regarding commercial cab operations, and a plaintiff that is not versed in this area since he or she is not a cab operator, but is instead a dentist, secretary or a 7-11 cashier.
It is a open and shut case, and not in the drivers favor.

The odds are that nothing will happen, the ride will finish safely, cash will trade hands and everyone is happy.
But anyone who has been doing this for any amount of time has had their fair share of close calls, especially if you drive during the night while sharing the roads with the drunks.

The extra $20, $100, $500, will not make your life better, it will not move the needle, it's a blip of nothingness on the radar of life.
But if you lose your home or lose the ability to ever own a home, and/or have a wage garnishment that follows you wherever you move to, whatever job you get in the future, for who knows how long, that impact will be felt severely.
Some things you just can't recover from.

Some people take extreme risks, such as bank robbers who execute an well thought-out intricate operation from the inside, but they do it for a payoff that could be in the millions or even tens of millions.
And other people take the same risks as far as jail time potential, but they rob liquor stores for a few $20 bills, perhaps the occasional $100.
The potential reward should match the potential severity of the risk.
Off app operation risks can be incredibly severe and the rewards are always minimal.

I would urge my fellow ants to look very carefully at that risk/reward ratio before taking the risk of possibly being devoured by an army of voraciously hungry anteaters, ( litigation lawyers ).


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> Just say the ride was for free. The cash the pax gave you was for a donation to your charity that you just started


If it's a police scam, you're on camera. You're all done.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> For 3.99/hr, no I wouldn't... for 399/hr hell yeah. It's all about risk vs reward. It's not just uber, it's everything in life.


This thread was kind of an eye opener. The consequences are much worse then I originally thought. I wouldnt do it.

$399 can never come that easy.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> If it's a police scam, you're on camera. You're all done.


If it's a police scam and you get caught, just bargain your way into working for their undercover unit and quit rideshare all together...much more $$ in law enforcement than in r/s


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> If it's a police scam and you get caught, just bargain your way into working for their undercover unit and quit rideshare all together...much more $$ in law enforcement than in r/s


In San Diego? You got a better chance of getting shot by the cops.

Don't have to be black to get dead by cop here.



BuberDriver said:


> If it's a police scam and you get caught, just bargain your way into working for their undercover unit and quit rideshare all together...much more $$ in law enforcement than in r/s


How many undercover Uber drivers do you think the cops need?


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> How many undercover Uber drivers do you think the cops need?


it was a joke


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I just did a short fare $12 meter. But the pax had no cash. If you are uber, that's another problem with doing cash rides. But, i am in taxi tonight. Pax found a $25 casino chip in her purse instead. So I got lucky. Have to head back now though, to cash it out.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> it was a joke


So was that.
I didn't think you were serious, just playing straight man, and you missed your chance for a double tap &#128526;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I just did a short fare $12 meter. But the pax had no cash. If you are uber, that's another problem with doing cash rides. But, i am in taxi tonight. Pax found a $25 casino chip in her purse instead. So I got lucky. Have to head back now though, to cash it out.
> View attachment 410412


She took a taxi with no money &#129318;‍♀. What happens if she didnt find that chip &#129300;


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> She took a taxi with no money &#129318;‍♀. What happens if she didnt find that chip &#129300;


she says "turn down this alley and I'll take care of you"


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> she says "turn down this alley and I'll take care of you"


Freaking ich!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Other people were at her house. I could have asked them. Then threaten to call cops, that usually works. 

Reality though, it wouldnt be worth it to wait on the police, and I would have moved on because of the time that would take, I'd be better off forgiving and taking other calls.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Other people were at her house. I could have asked them. Then threaten to call cops, that usually works.
> 
> Reality though, it wouldnt be worth it to wait on the police, and I would have moved on because of the time that would take, I'd be better off forgiving and taking other calls.


That's horrible. Have you had anyone do that?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That's horrible. Have you had anyone do that?


I've taken drunks to the emergency room. It doesn't matter how much time it takes, it matters how responsible you are



Buck-a-mile said:


> I've taken drunks to the emergency room. It doesn't matter how much time it takes, it matters how responsible you are


Magic words "I suspect alcohol poisoning".


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I've taken drunks to the emergency room. It doesn't matter how much time it takes, it matters how responsible you are


Well now I feel bad. I left a dude in a pile of puke once. His friends were there but dang.

Im about as responsible as a chihuahua left alone with a plate of chicken nuggets.

EDIT: for the record. Being bitten, punched and slapped. I've never kicked a drunk female out as I felt responsible. Guess I just figure dudes need to figure it out. Lol.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Well now I feel bad. I left a dude in a pile of puke once. His friends were there but dang.
> 
> Im about as responsible as a chihuahua left alone with a plate of chicken nuggets.
> 
> EDIT: for the record. Being bitten, punched and slapped. I've never kicked a drunk female out as I felt responsible. Guess I just figure dudes need to figure it out. Lol.


 You left him with friends, I would call that good.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> You talk to a lawyer, the lawyer than does a simple research to find out what kind of money can he make on this case, based on how much can he recover for his client.
> Does the illegal cab driver have any assets, how young is he, how many years can he work for and what is his average earnings going to be over the next few decades.
> 
> Is there the possibility that the illegal cab driver has, or will inherit assets such as Grandma's fully paid off house.
> ...


That is a pretty worse case scenario. It would have to result in serious disability or death to pax for that to happen. Lawyers tend to go after who they think have money, and unemployable Uber drivers permanently deactivated for life for driving for hire are not high on the list. If another car was at fault, like one of those drunk drivers, and they had real insurance and a real job, they would be targeted also.

You're pretty much right that the risk vs reward numbers are probably skewed. But there is also the thrill factor.



Buck-a-mile said:


> If it's a police scam, you're on camera. You're all done.


Sometimes it is pretty clear when something is not a police scam. But who am I to turn down a free ride to a cop that asks me for one? I mean, for all I know it could have been a lawful order.

I once gave a ride to a guy that looked like a cop out of uniform to me with the cop haircut and build and all. He approached me at a hotel valet after I dropped off a pax and asked if he could get a ride. I had some concern and would have turned him down for sure if he offered me cash but he did not offer me payment. I also did not request any payment from the guy at any point, and I had my own recording going. He revealed to me he was ex-military working security and it became obvious during the ride that it wasn't a sting. He gave me more in cash than what the ride would have paid me on Uber. I would have turned that down too if I had any doubt by the end of the ride. But I give people free rides all the time when they simply ask for a free ride and have been doing that before I signed up for Uber. Usually hookers, hitchhikers, and homeless people (and usually get nothing from them)... and I stop at the side of the road to help broke down motorists which has led to me taking one to the gas station to fill up a gas can, and this led to an unsolicited gift to me from the motorist as well.

If you limit yourself to the type of pax Uber sends your way, you will miss out on meeting some interesting characters. Some of the most interesting people are those who don't pay for services like Uber.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You left him with friends, I would call that good.


That's how I figured it. Even if not. Figure it out dude.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> This thread was kind of an eye opener. The consequences are much worse then I originally thought. I wouldnt do it.
> 
> $399 can never come that easy.


I know, you get my point though..... It all depends on compensation... for $20 or something silly like that, nah, I wouldn't bother... but if they grease the hand enough then a deal might be struct.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Because I have an LLC, commercial insurance, am registered with the state as a limo, have Square for cc, always have change for $100, am well armed, and make a helluva lot more.
> 
> Next?


You're set up right. Go for it!
&#128077;


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> You are correct about the sting operations that are being conducted from time to time.
> However being arrested is not the problem, even being barred from driving is not the problem.
> Those scenarios suck but they can be remedied very easily.
> Post bail, hire a lawyer, get another job, big deal.
> ...


Spy. -sage nod-


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Cash rides can work both ways. I personal have never had a bad experience with it. But never will look for them, as easy as it can be sometimes. 

Made a lot of money cash strictly if you get the opportunity. But you gotta know when to do it.

Its not that jerk off leaving the bar at 2:00 a.m. its the lady that needs to get home fast for her kids basketball game.

But she needs to help her client out with a ride up the road 8 miles towards the same direction.


----------

